# is it just me or are there no labrador fursuits out there?



## Beastcub (Oct 18, 2008)

i am making a labrador fursuit and i wanted to see how other people have interpeted the lab into fursuit form....

i used yahoo, google and searched fursuits under canid-dog on FA and i found NONE


have you by chance seen a lab suit?


----------



## Mazin (Oct 18, 2008)

Indeed I have seen one! Treever the black lab:







Loads more pics here.


----------



## Journey (Oct 18, 2008)

I was actully thinking about doing a ladrador for my first fursuit. one of my characters, keilo, is a chocolate lab.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 20, 2008)

well here is my lab fursuit


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 21, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> well here is my lab fursuit



Cute...hehe!


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 22, 2008)

I like that yours actually looks like a lab rather than a generic dog, especially in the muzzle and skull shape.  Nicely done!


----------



## jakethechoclab (Nov 24, 2008)

yes there are other labs im a choc lab myself  ill be getting my suit the sat after thanksgiveing.


----------



## czgoldedition (Nov 24, 2008)

I know P. Pardus did a yellow lab once - can't find any pictures off hand though.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 24, 2008)

Jax the Bat has made a Black Lab fursuit.


----------

